# Well a big hello to all...



## LightningLouLou (Apr 11, 2018)

Greetings!

I just found this forum today and am excited to meet some fellow writers. I have always loved forums but sadly a lot of my old haunts have closed down and it has been a while. I realized yesterday how much I miss being part of a like minded community and decided to find one!

Can't wait to get to know you all!

LouLou


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 11, 2018)

LightningLouLou said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I just found this forum today and am excited to meet some fellow writers. I have always loved forums but sadly a lot of my old haunts have closed down and it has been a while. I realized yesterday how much I miss being part of a like minded community and decided to find one!
> 
> ...




Hello, LouLou! I am so glad you found fabulous WF! This is a very friendly, supportive place, with a lot going on... and I feel sure that you will be very happy here... check out the News letter, it will give you a rundown on all the exciting activities happening here... nice to meet you  If you have any questions, please feel free to ask


----------



## LightningLouLou (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks so much! I am wandering around the threads right now. Will have to check the newsletters out! haha I feel like a teenager again joining the forum of a fave band or TV show! This is already so much fun!


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 11, 2018)

What do you like to write? Short stories? Romance? Or.... hopefully.. poetry! Poetry is my passion, and I haunt the poetry threads..hahaaa....


----------



## LightningLouLou (Apr 11, 2018)

I love poetry, I was actually a finalist in the Montreal International Poetry Prize last year. And my two great writing inspirations were/are my undergrad poetry professors! I am currently outlining a novel and working on building my non-fiction skills as I am finally working for myself as a freelancer. I am actually really excited to join this because I have a serious follow through problem. I have 100 ideas and get overwhelmed so I leave them all.  So the positive accountability from being here is going to be amazing.


----------



## PiP (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi LouLou and a warm welcome to our creative community! As you've probably notice we have an active poetry community and once you become a full member you will have access to private workshops.

Please pull up a chair and make yourself at home. Any questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to ask


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 11, 2018)

Congratulations on making it to the finals with your poem! We have several poetry challenges every month, so I am sure you will find something to intrigue and inspire you... 

I do know how easy it is to get overwhelmed by so many ideas... but I write my ideas down, and go back to them later, and just maybe... a poem will be created from all my rubble and scribbles 

You will need to make 10 posts ... before you can post your own work... so feel free to check out the poetry thread, or the NaPoWriMo thread... there are a BUNCH of excellent poems, and your comments would be appreciated


----------



## LightningLouLou (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks Pip! I am really looking forward to it all. Is there an area where people can find potential co-authors or collabo-writers as I call them? I love working creatively with other people!


----------



## PiP (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi LouLou we do have a Collaboration forum but it is in the Workshop area which is only visible to FoWF and full members.

Please save the link for when you have access
https://www.writingforums.com/forums/206-Collaborations-and-Multimedia-Workshop


----------



## Anita M Shaw (Apr 12, 2018)

> I just found this forum today and am excited to meet some fellow  writers. I have always loved forums but sadly a lot of my old haunts  have closed down and it has been a while. I realized yesterday how much I  miss being part of a like minded community and decided to find one!



It's sad when your favorite places close or the halls are empty. So nice to find one that is active and so helpful! You've come to a happy place! Welcome!


----------



## LightningLouLou (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks Anita! I am already feeling the good vibes. I am determined to make 2018 the year I can finally get some major goals done and I am so pumped to have found this group!


----------



## Patsy (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi!


----------



## Mrcheese (Apr 12, 2018)

welcome to the forum i hope you find some inspiration here and hope to have a read of your work.


----------



## SueC (Apr 12, 2018)

Welcome, LouLou. It is always so fun to hear from an excited new face. I am into fiction, but occasionally drift into the poetry forums for a look-see and am always happy I did. I hope you find a home here - this is really a very welcoming, helpful and encouraging group of artists and we are so glad you have joined us!


----------

